# Blazon Watch



## cpalha (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have this old watch

Can you please help me to identifie this watch?

I couldn't add an image from it.

Best regards

CPalha


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately without any more information & a photograph it is very difficult to tell you anything about your watch, searches of both google & ebay bring no results :search:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol these first posts get more bizzare 

...on the other hand op may be able to help me id this car i have and give me a valuation


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'sEasy :yes:

That's a 1989 Invisicar, the DE Luxe GT version has the six spoke alloys h34r:


----------



## cpalha (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is the links for photos.

http://imageshack.us/a/img835/7025/dsc02359ny.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img716/3563/blazon.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img560/8387/dsc02358xi.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img594/55/dsc02355wu.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img827/9645/dsc02354hu.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img545/382/dsc02353q.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img690/3281/dsc02352we.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img198/8977/dsc02351.JPG

CPalha


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well - - it's a digital design made to reflect the start of digital technology, to try to combat the rise of the purely digital watches coming. out at the time. With a date is a tad unusual, but it's a pretty standard movement. Do the hours and minutes change gradually or do they "jump" over? :lol:

Jumping is better than gradual from a collecting point if view, being more sought after. OTOH, the general condition is atrocious and the case pitting places it at the very bottom end of desirability. It's kind of a "novelty" piece to keep and wear if it works to decide if you want to look for a better one of the same type. HTH a tad.

:weed:

ldman: <-- I can remember these types when they came out, where's my bathchair nurse :rofl2:


----------

